

IOS Product Strategies - an honest discussion - hellsbells
http://smalldozes.posterous.com/ios-product-strategies-an-honest-discussion
Settling Fat vs. Settling Thin and what that means for your apps on the appStore
======
quique
I've seen some startups release painfully early versions of apps with no
promotion etc. to see if their app settles fat or thin to collect baseline
metrics...then iterate & do a bigger branding/PR push etc.

